# Langeweile....



## Chínín (18. April 2008)

Ich habe gerade n bischen Langeweile und wollte mal fragen: Was macht ihr (am PC) wenn ihr mal voll Langeweile habt?


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2008)

Am PC kann man keine Langweile haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt immer was zu tun/sehen/hören...!


----------



## Chínín (18. April 2008)

ICH HABE GERADE NIX ZU TUN MIR IST LANGWEILIG

Schlag was vor was man dann immer tun sehen hören kann!?!?!?


----------



## Chínín (18. April 2008)

IRC erklär ich spiel nicht jeden tag 25 Stunden


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2008)

Blogs lesen...Hab YouTube und Warcraftmovies offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Notfall hab ich meine 2gb große Playlist offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zomg, Nervensäge


----------



## Merlinia (18. April 2008)

Immer ICQ und myvideo offen, außerdem natürlich Buffed und WoW...und ne 1,2 Gp große Playlist^^


----------



## Tikume (18. April 2008)

Ich glaub um langeweile zu haben muss man Schüler sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (18. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich glaub um langeweile zu haben muss man Schüler sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



< Schüler

Nee, mir ist fast nie langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab den besten Jahrgang ever erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (18. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich glaub um langeweile zu haben muss man Schüler sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da geb ich dir Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: (Zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Chínín (18. April 2008)

Maaan *Kopf->Tisch50mal* Woher wissen immer alle Leute wie alt ich bin


----------



## Lurock (18. April 2008)

Ich finds schade, sobald sich jemand niveaulos benimmt und mit Caps-Lock wild auf der Tastatur rumballernd Forderung stellt, denken mittlerweile viele, dass derjenige zwischen 12 und 15 ist, womit sie dann meistens sogar recht haben,wirklich schade...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aléghra (19. April 2008)

Gegen Langeweile am PC hab ich einen guten Tipp^^
Freunde anrufen, rausgehen und was unternehmen, oder falls PC wichtiger ist oder man mal keinen Elan hat nach draußen zu gehen: WoW spielen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (19. April 2008)

Mir ist es unbegreiflich wieso man Langeweile haben kann... entweder man Zockt zieht sich nen Film rein trifft sich mit Leuten oder whatever gibt echt genug möglichkeiten...
@Te lern ma was für die Schule 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@Aléghra geile Sig the Bondock Saints(der blutige Pfad Gottes) und auch noch Pink dabei^^


----------



## Gramarye (19. April 2008)

ich schau entweder dies: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ulzYYjDMD48
oder das: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=MJbTrPbKCHw

beides hebt die stimmung und es wird einem nicht mehr langweilig....naja und wenn dann irgendwann wieder langeweile aufkommt einfach nach noch dämlicheren videos suchen und sie im buffedForum reinstellen^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. April 2008)

wenn mir langweilig ist mach ich pvp
noch langweiliger kuk ich film
und total gelangweilt nen ehm dokumentarfilm überfrauen mit meinem besten freund ^^

the internet is for .. also langeweilek kommt nicht wirklich vor. . und sonst hilft immer noch n64 emulator und mariokart zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Wenn mir langweilig ist, dann trink ich zu viel Cola (oder andere Formen von Koffein) und schreib sinnlose Kommentare! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wenn mir langweilig ist, dann trink ich zu viel Cola (oder andere Formen von Koffein) und schreib sinnlose Kommentare!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann ist dir wohl SEHR langweilig atm oder?


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Es legt sich wieder... 

Btw, soz für den Thread... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (19. April 2008)

Fußball gucken... scheiß Bayern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (20. April 2008)

Also langweilig wird es nur zwischen 3-5 Uhr morgens, dann ist in den meisten Foren kaum noch was los aber dafür gibt es dann auch etwas was man machen kann, SCHLAFEN *g*


----------



## Alpax (20. April 2008)

Wenn mir langweilig erstelle ich einen sinnlosen Thread im Buffed-Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



...



oder ich schalte musik an .. surfe diverse Foren an was es neues gibt...

geh css oder ut paar leute fraggen oder

WoW ^^


----------



## Dargun (20. April 2008)

bei langeweile geh ich meine frau ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder ich zock css , wow , cod4


maja oder ich les nen schönes buch bei nem leckeren bierchen


----------



## Aléghra (20. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Mir ist es unbegreiflich wieso man Langeweile haben kann... entweder man Zockt zieht sich nen Film rein trifft sich mit Leuten oder whatever gibt echt genug möglichkeiten...
> @Te lern ma was für die Schule
> 
> 
> ...



@humanflower
hehe thx, ist ja auch ein cooler Film^^


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

hmm   dann lass ich was auch dem HD-Fernseher *angeb* laufen (was, sei mal der Fantasie überlassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. April 2008)

pc spielen?^^
oder irgend nen film gucken, den ich schon immer mal guckn wollte


----------



## DocFloppy (21. April 2008)

Einfach mal in SW auf dem Hauptplatz fragen ob jemand 1 Gold in 100 Silber wechseln kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das gibt immer lustige Antworten.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (21. April 2008)

Techno4ever anhören und chilln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (28. April 2008)

JUHHHUUU auf so einen thread watre ich ewig -.-'

blubblablabababablub


----------



## Ciliu (28. April 2008)

Hm wie wärs mal mit Pc ausmachen?

ich geh an den Pc um mich (einigermaßen) sinnvoll zu beschäftigen, und dabei spaß zu haben.
Wenn ich keinen Spaß dran habe mach ich einfach den Pc aus.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (28. April 2008)

Geh raus,ist gutes Wetter Oo


----------



## Independent (28. April 2008)

Ganz Ehrlich?...YouPr*n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..was denn auch sonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?!


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

Musik hören!

Bob Marley  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (29. April 2008)

Was ist Langeweile? Es gibt so viele interessante Dinge, dass ein Leben nicht mal für einen Bruchteil davon reicht. Was es gibt ist eine gewisse Unlust, dann bekomme ich aber sowieso nichts Produktives auf die Kette.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Geh raus,ist gutes Wetter Oo



Das viele immer sowas raushauen. Hast du schonmal von Leuten gehört, die Wärme (22 °C+) hassen? Ich bin einer davon und das Argument "ist gutes Wetter" ist in meinen Augen kein gutes.


----------



## Nevad (29. April 2008)

Wie kann man Wärme hassen?Bei Wärme kann man draußen am besten was machen.

Edit: Behältst du dann auch immer deine Kellerbräune?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Wie kann man Wärme hassen?Bei Wärme kann man draußen am besten was machen.



Sagen wir es mal so, in meiner Familie gibt es eine "Wärmeempfindlichkeit". Meine Oma hat sie und ich habe sie. Ich habe mal bei 35 °C gebadet und rate mal was passiert ist? Ich bin zusammen gebrochen.

Ich geh lieber bei Regen raus, als wenn die Sonne scheint. (Auch wenn sich das mit meinem Rheuma nicht verträgt)

Dann kommt der Schweiß dazu und das Piecken auf der Haut, als wären überall Insekten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deshalb bekomm ich schon die Krätze, wenn ich sehe, dass die Sonne scheint. Ich rege mich auf, wenn es mal wieder heißt: "Schönes Wetter in Berlin. 30 °C - nun können sie sich draussen entspannen.

Könnte ich kotzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (29. April 2008)

Gegen das "Pieken" gibt es Medikamente,hat mein Bruder auch mal gehabt.Und zum Hitzeschlag kommt es nicht nur bei dir,das haben schon viele  erlebt,man darf halt nicht mit dem ungeschützem Kopf stundenlang in die brütende Hitze. Ich denke es ist für fast alle Menschen auf der Welt etwas schönes,wenn die Sonne scheint,daher kannst du das Radio nicht anmaulen,dass es Rücksicht auf dich nehmen soll.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Gegen das "Pieken" gibt es Medikamente,hat mein Bruder auch mal gehabt.Und zum Hitzeschlag kommt es nicht nur bei dir,das haben schon viele  erlebt,man darf halt nicht mit dem ungeschützem Kopf stundenlang in die brütende Hitze. Ich denke es ist für fast alle Menschen auf der Welt etwas schönes,wenn die Sonne scheint,daher kannst du das Radio nicht anmaulen,dass es Rücksicht auf dich nehmen soll.



1. Ich hab keine Lust extra Medikamente zu nehmen, damit ich durch die Hitze laufen kann. Zumal die Hauptprobleme damit auch nicht gelöst sind.
2. Ich hatte noch nie einen Hitzeschlag aufgrund eines "ungeschützten Kopfes".
3. - Wenn dann Fernsehen, Radio kann ich nicht leiden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Ich verlange keine Rücksicht oder maule die Nachrichtensprecher etc. an. Ich lasse mich darüber aus, dass alle sagen, dass, wenn die Sonne scheint, schönes Wetter wäre. Das nervt mich. Für mich ist schönes Wetter, wenn es draussen bewölkt ist und es regnet. Nicht allzu stark, aber zumindest Regen.


----------



## Nevad (29. April 2008)

> Ich habe mal bei 35 °C gebadet und rate mal was passiert ist? Ich bin zusammen gebrochen.


 Kein Hitzeschlag?

Wenn du keine sonne magst dann gehörst du aber zur absoluten "Randgruppe" und auf diese wird im TV keine große Rücksicht genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Kein Hitzeschlag?
> 
> Wenn du keine sonne magst dann gehörst du aber zur absoluten "Randgruppe" und auf diese wird im TV keine große Rücksicht genommen
> 
> ...



Hitzeschlag könnte es gewesen sein, aber eben nicht aufgrund eines ungeschützen Kopfes.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zusätzlich kann ich Sonne nicht leiden, weil ich extrem schnell braun werde. An Sonnenbrand kann es nicht liegen, den hatte ich bisher nur einmal auf der Nase/Stirn und der tat auch kaum weh.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (29. April 2008)

Und was ist so schlimm am braun werden?Ich finde das sieht viel gesünder aus als diese "Zockerbräune" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

xxxxxx^^


----------



## Nevad (29. April 2008)

Achja und über diese Woche kann man sich ja auch noch retten mit der Langeweile..Erster Mai,der wichtigste Tag im Jahr .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Und was ist so schlimm am braun werden?Ich finde das sieht viel gesünder aus als diese "Zockerbräune"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da ich denke, dass du bleiche Haut meinst, muss ich dich enttäuschen. Ich bin von Natur aus leicht bräunlich. Habe ich von meinem Vater.
Und wie gesagt, ich werde SEHR schnell braun. Eine Stunde "Sonnen" und ich sehe aus wie nen Bewohner von Ankara.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (30. April 2008)

Wenn mir langweilig ist, bin ich auf dem Buffed Forum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Divinavene (30. April 2008)

Hm, was mache ich, wenn mir langweilig ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Entweder sitze ich am PC und arbeite daran oder surfe im Internet. Meist surfe ich nur noch um mich hier schlauer für das Spiel zu machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gelegentlich schaue ich mir dann auch auf YouTube die Narute Folgen an, die ich im TV verpasst habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jaah, ansonsten spiel ich noch gerne Sudoku oder unternehme etwas mit meinem Partner. Es kommt eigentlich eher seltener vor, das mir Tagsüber langweilig wird. Das ist erst so gegen Abend, wenn ich müde werden. Ich finde immer etwas, was ich machen kann. Und sei es nur ein Spaziergang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (7. Mai 2008)

Und ich dachte dieses "pieksen" habe nur ich .....Muss man sich dauernd kratzen und so,stresst schon


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Ich spiel bei Langeweile immer Solitaire. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin sogar schon richtig gut. x]


----------



## Milivoje (7. Mai 2008)

wie jeder normale mensch spiele ich bei langeweile an mir selber rum.... spaß bei seite: es ist sommer, da gibbet keine langeweile.


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

Meinen 1 TB großen Musik und Film Ordner in Winamp klatschen und mich Freuen :woot:


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Mai 2008)

im forum lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Mai 2008)

Milivoje schrieb:


> wie jeder normale mensch spiele ich bei langeweile an mir selber rum.... spaß bei seite: es ist sommer, da gibbet keine langeweile.



ja und ich sitze in der firma. TOLL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## avanael (8. Mai 2008)

spiel ogame.de


----------



## Nevad (8. Mai 2008)

ogame gibts noch?
dachte das wäre schon laaaaange von den commandern zerstört..das waren noch zeiten früher^^


----------



## warloc (8. Mai 2008)

twinken



kurz,knapp,gut





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (8. Mai 2008)

ich bekomm nur ab und an langeweile in der firma so wie heut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dann ist auch noch so schönes wetter heute könnt mir schöneres vorstellen wie hier doof rumsitzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Handstand üben ganz simpel einfach nur Handstand.


----------



## Deaty (8. Mai 2008)

Aufstehen, auf den Boden werfen, Liegestütz machen. Notieren. Am nächsten Tag wieder. Rekorde brechen. So haste was zu tun und nebenbei tust du auch was für deine Figur.

So mach ich das immer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (9. Mai 2008)

Echte Langeweile habe ich eigentlich nie, höchstens keine Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt immer was zu tun nach 9 Std. Arbeit ist da der Haushalt und mein Schatz. Dann müsste ich eigentlich immer was für die Berufsschule tun, aber da fehlt wieder einmal die Lust!

Und sonst kann man ja auch vor die Tür gehen bei dem super Wetter, oder?

Also Langeweile -> Nööö
Keine Lust -> go Go GO!

LG Gwynny


----------



## Naphtalia (20. Mai 2008)

Geschirr spülen, baden, eine DVD anschauen, surfen, mal wieder die Querflöte rausholen und mich und die Nachbarn damit unterhalten ... Addons updaten, manchmal auch Twinks leveln. Oder ich lass mich zu ner Heroic Inni breitschlagen. Da muss ich aber schon für die nächsten paar Stunden keine andere Perspektive haben, weil man bei Randoms nie weiß, wie lange es dauert und wie oft Ersatzleute gesucht werden müssen ...


----------



## fabdiem (20. Mai 2008)

wenn ich langeweile habe spiel ich wie ein gott auf meiner gitarre

oder schieß tauben ab ( nein nicht töten nur abschießen damit die wegflattern)


----------



## Independent (20. Mai 2008)

...ich erstelle einen sinnlosen Umfrage-Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (20. Mai 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> ...ich erstelle einen sinnlosen Umfrage-Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer hat sowas nicht schonma gemacht ( hey das wäre eine umfrage wärt)


----------



## the Huntress (20. Mai 2008)

Ich lese ein gutes Buch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magic! (2. Juli 2008)

hab da nie langeweile weil ich halt einfach da sitze chille und musik höre, chatte...


----------



## Sinizae (2. Juli 2008)

Duschen, Gitarre auspacken... öhm putzen? ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

Sinizae schrieb:


> öhm putzen? ^^


Bevor ich das mache, langweile ich mich lieber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Sinizae (2. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Bevor ich das mache, langweile ich mich lieber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja, wenn man ne eigene Wohnung hat gehört das nun mal dazu ^^ Und bevor ich hier im Schmuddelloch wohne putze ich dann doch lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

Putzen ist der Urfeind aller Männer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man ich will nicht arbeiten. Will Motorrad fahren gehen.  Naja heute dann Sommerfest meiner Firma. Gehen Go-Kart fahren. Wird sicher lustig.


----------



## Sinizae (2. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Putzen ist der Urfeind aller Männer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Zum Glück bin ich ne Frau ^^ Aber putzen is auch net grad meine Lieblingsbeschäfigung -.- Wobei ich glaub ich schwing dann mal den Besen, so lang Server down sind und um 12.30 geht's schon wieder los auf Arbeit *hmpf*


----------



## Satanhimself (2. Juli 2008)

Wenn mir langweilig ist informier ich mich größtenteils über Sachen die mich teilweise bewegen.

mein derzeitiger Favorit ist der Rechtsextremismus, kenne deinen Feind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war teilweise schon regelrecht schockiert was für eine riesige Organisation hinter den deutschen rechts angesiedelten Parteien steht und mit welcher Gerissenheit sie versuchen ( leider nicht nur versuchen sondern es auch schaffen) Wähler für sich zugewinnen.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> ...ich erstelle einen sinnlosen Umfrage-Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (2. Juli 2008)

Was ich dann mache, sage ich lieber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

Seit einem Jahr kenn ich das Wort Langweile net mehr^^

Warum siehe meine Sig^^

Der hält einen schon auf Trab^^

Aja Illuminatos  nettes Avatar...i sag nur Dave Gahan^^


----------



## Illuminatos (2. Juli 2008)

Heyhey, bist der erste hier der die kennt^^


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Heyhey, bist der erste hier der die kennt^^




Hey wer Pink Floyd hört...der hört auch DM und Dave gahan Solo oder U2 oder Deep Purple ....naja gibt einige die ich sehr sehr gerne höre und DM gehört definitiv dazu^^


----------



## Illuminatos (2. Juli 2008)

jaja, das ist noch Musik...

edit: und das von jemanden, der erst 18geworden ist. Aber wenn man wegen den Eltern damit aufwächst. Bin ich heute auch froh drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (2. Juli 2008)

Entweder hör ich Musik oder ich geh auf fragwürdige Seiten und lösche nacher alles was darauf hinweist das ich da war.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (2. Juli 2008)

@ Shalor: machen wir das nicht alle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

Buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Buffed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das oder die fragwürdigen seiten oder lesen oder fernseh oder downloaden oder mit freunden oder lernen oder oder oder (aber iwie is mir immer langweilig)


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

oder duschen, oder sonnen, oder musik hörn, oder an den kanal gehn, oder saufen, oder LoD mim auto überfahrn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

ich hab keine langeweile nur sitz ich auf arbeit und werd ab und an mal unmotiviert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vor allem wenn ich den halben morgen irgentwelche zahlen vorm kopf hab und eigentlich keine zahlen mehr sehen will / kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ist man dankbar für jede abwechslung die man bekommen kann und wenns nur bei buffed lesen und schreiben ist

DANKE BUFFED  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Animes =D

Wie jetzt zbs - verdammtes Stechen in der Brust -.-"


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Animes =D
> 
> Wie jetzt zbs - verdammtes Stechen in der Brust -.-"


pfui böser mann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Hee, ich bin ans Bett gefesselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Hee, ich bin ans Bett gefesselt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


???
wer macht den sowas *scheinheilig frag* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (3. Juli 2008)

Oha-nen neuer Spamthread^^ Da darf ich natürlich nicht fehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hi Jenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

Spamen hier ? yes ! ich bin dabei


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Oha-nen neuer Spamthread^^ Da darf ich natürlich nicht fehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


richtig! wo ist heut eigentlich der rest?
haben die heut urlaub?


----------



## Hérault (3. Juli 2008)

Sach ma Jenny...was mir gerade auffällt: hast du kein BC?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Der Rest? Keine Ahnung-haben sich bei mir nicht abgemeldet^^

Edit2: Hmmm-Blutelfe ohne BC wird schwierig xD Hab nichts gesagt :s


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

Herscht bei euch Meldepflicht oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## Hérault (3. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Herscht bei euch Meldepflicht oder wie darf ich das verstehen?



Hehe-nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Gang ist nunmal Gang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Sach ma Jenny...was mir gerade auffällt: hast du kein BC?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


doch hab ich warum?

okay jetzt hab ich gerade gesehen das edith 2 erschienen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Herscht bei euch Meldepflicht oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


bzw. ist der rest auch dankbar für alle themen die sie zu spamen dürfen weil wir auf arbeit sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ???
> wer macht den sowas *scheinheilig frag*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach du !
Naja b2t:

TV schauen, kommt immer irgendwo etwas, was ertragbar ist, obwohl es vor 12 Uhr echt hart ist :/


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

Und was macht ihr beide so wenn ihr Langeweile habt, wenn ich mal fragen darf?
ohhhh mein Gott ist wieder hier *anbet*


----------



## Hérault (3. Juli 2008)

Ahso - von wegen topic: Spamthreads bei buffed.de können einem selbst die schlimmste Langeweile vertreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder etwa nich...?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Ach du !
> Naja b2t:
> 
> TV schauen, kommt immer irgendwo etwas, was ertragbar ist, obwohl es vor 12 Uhr echt hart ist :/


ich nö


----------



## Illuminatos (3. Juli 2008)

Jetzt ist es Offiziell! Ich hab meinen Abschluss^^
4 mündliche Prüfung, nichts dafür getan und trotzdem in jedem der Fächer um eine Note verbessert! Haha, hab ich imme gesagt, lernen ist Zeitverschwendung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Ahso - von wegen topic: Spamthreads bei buffed.de können einem selbst die schlimmste Langeweile vertreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


genau
ich wollt mich gestern schon NENN MICH NICHT USCHI nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (3. Juli 2008)

Stimmt. Aber hier soll gepostet werden was ihr macht, wenn ihr langeweile habt und euch nicht unterhalten oder chatten, dafür könnt ihr auch ins IRC gehen in #buffed.de.

Ich hab manchma immer den Drang irgendwas zu kritzeln mit dem Kulli.. aber ich sitz vorm Rechner und starr aus'm Fenster °_°


----------



## Hérault (3. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Haha, hab ich imme gesagt, lernen ist Zeitverschwendung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Amen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es Offiziell! Ich hab meinen Abschluss^^
> 4 mündliche Prüfung, nichts dafür getan und trotzdem in jedem der Fächer um eine Note verbessert! Haha, hab ich imme gesagt, lernen ist Zeitverschwendung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und wieder einer mehr der es richtig gemacht hat. 
Gratulation für deinen Abschluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (3. Juli 2008)

danke danke, @ topic: wenn mir langweilig ist, schreibe ich hier rein und die Langeweile ist verflogen


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

auch von mir eine gratulation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (3. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> danke danke, @ topic: wenn mir langweilig ist, schreibe ich hier rein und die Langeweile ist verflogen



Meine Rede  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

Hmmm bei Langeweile esse ich immer *in die Küche Flitz*


----------



## Winn (3. Juli 2008)

Bei langeweilie...hmm

also entweder TV oder Musikhören oder auch machmal ins fitnesstudio gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (3. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es Offiziell! Ich hab meinen Abschluss^^
> 4 mündliche Prüfung, nichts dafür getan und trotzdem in jedem der Fächer um eine Note verbessert! Haha, hab ich imme gesagt, lernen ist Zeitverschwendung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol n1 ^^
gzgz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/sign , von wegen lernen ist zeitverschwendung!


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

hehe schaut euch die mal an http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=48785
als hätten die, die da schreiben hört lieber zu und lernt wirklich brav und lieb da gessesen und zugehört und gelernt

das glauben die doch selber nicht oder?

ich mein ich hab auch blödsinn in der schule gemacht und das ein oder andere mal vor der tür da rum gestanden aber ich hatte trotzdem gute noten


----------



## Illuminatos (3. Juli 2008)

Was ich auch mache, wenn mir langweilig ist? Ich spiele/spielte im Unterricht das Penisspiel und gewann^^

edit: Jaja, die gute alte Zeit (letzte Woche)


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Was ich auch mache, wenn mir langweilig ist? Ich spiele/spielte im Unterricht das Penisspiel und gewann^^
> 
> edit: Jaja, die gute alte Zeit (letzte Woche)


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Männer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (3. Juli 2008)

ach naja, Primitiv aber glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (3. Juli 2008)

Wenn mir langweilig ist, dann setzte ich mich vor meinen Rechner und guck n Film oderso. Ansonsten gibt es noch die Option Freunde an zu rufen um diese anschließend das eigene Leid vorzutragen xD


----------



## gamerfront (3. Juli 2008)

mir ia grad langweilig deshalb hör ich musik unmd spam buffed voll XD


----------



## chopi (3. Juli 2008)

wenn mir langweilig ist?
wenn ich vorm pc sitze?
und wenn ich auch keine idee habe,wohin ich gehen könnte?
ich werfe mit em tennisball gegen ne wand.


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wenn mir langweilig ist?
> wenn ich vorm pc sitze?
> und wenn ich auch keine idee habe,wohin ich gehen könnte?
> ich werfe mit em tennisball gegen ne wand.


mach das mal in ner firma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mir ist normalerweise nicht langweilig
zu hause hab ich immer was zu tun und in der firma auch nur in der firma bin ich halt ab und an unmotiviert


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

ja langweile an sich kann normalerweise nich entstehen es gibt immer was zu tun nur die motivation dazu is des problem^^
Ich ess hör musik oder


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> ja langweile an sich kann normalerweise nich entstehen es gibt immer was zu tun nur die motivation dazu is des problem^^
> Ich ess hör musik oder


habs gerade nochmal probiert aber das geht nicht. ich kann dich nicht in die freundschaftsliste aufnehmen


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Ich esse oO


----------



## Hunternevs (4. Juli 2008)

foren rumschauen..


----------



## Jenny84 (7. Juli 2008)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> foren rumschauen..


das mach ich auch aber irgentwie ist mir immernoch langweilig!
auch weil ich nicht in der gruppe schreiben kann


----------

